# Computerlärm



## Trbk85 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute

seit kurzen gibt mein Rechner laute Geräusche von sich was sehr nervt

Ich habe das Gehäuse mal geöffnet um zu hören woher das Geräusch kommt. Also so wie ich das hören konnte, kam es von dem Netzteil. Auch bei anspruchsvollen Spielen stürtzt der Rechner einfach ab obwohl ich schon mittlerweile 4 Gehäuselüfter drinn habe. Hat es überhaupt mit dem Netzteil zutun oder liegt das Problem wo ganz anders?

Danke im vorraus!

Was haltet ihr von dem Netzteil?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260484525230&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Stonefish (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

mit Hinblick auf die Abstürze im Volllastbetrieb und den deutlich lauter gewordenen Geräuschen des Netzteiles möchte ich mich gerne Deinem Ersteindruck anschließen - ganz offensichtlich ist Dein Netzteil am Ende. Allerdings wäre es sehr hilfreich, Deine übrige Hardwarekonfiguration zu kennen, damit man Vermutungen abgeben kann, ob das Netzteil von der Leistung oder aber der Lebensspanne her am Ende ist. Möglicherweise ist es auch defekt. Also bitte mal bei Gelegenheit die übrigen Komponenten Deines Rechners nennen.

Zu dem Ebay-Netzteil lässt sich ohne Kenntnis Deiner restlichen Hardware, die es mal versorgen soll, auch wenig sagen. Prinzipiell solltest Du aber bei Netzteilen nicht sparen, sondern lieber zu Markenprodukten greifen. Auch wenn es augenscheinlich die Leistung Deines Rechners nicht steigert, so ist es mit die wichtigste Komponente. Was nützt die teuerste und leistungsfähigste Hardware, wenn sie durch ein schlecht verarbeitetes, unsicheres Netzteil plötzlich gegrillt wird. Ebenso kann eine zu geringe Leistung bei NoName-Netzteilen (und damit ist nicht die Nennleistung in Watt, sondern die Stromstärke auf der +3,3V, +5V und +12V Leitung in Ampere gemeint) dazu führen, dass Deine Hardware den langsamen Tod durch Unterspannung stirbt.
Die Ampere-Werte des verlinkten Netzteils sehen zwar erstmal nicht furchtbar schlimm aus (Wie gesagt, hängt ganz massiv davon ab, was Du damit versorgen willst...), aber prinzipiell wäre eine getrennte 12V-Leitung schon mal viel schöner. Auf der 12V Schiene sind immerhin z.B. CPU und Grafikkarte angebunden, wenn es davon dann zwei oder mehr gibt, ist das immer von Vorteil.

Abhängig von Deinem System solltest Du mindest 40 Euro für ein neues, qualitativ hochwertiges Netzteil einplanen. Wenn Du sehr leistungsfähige Komponenten verbaut hast, kann es ganz schnell auch mehr werden.


----------



## Trbk85 (26. Oktober 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit Hinblick auf die Abstürze im Volllastbetrieb und den deutlich lauter gewordenen Geräuschen des Netzteiles möchte ich mich gerne Deinem Ersteindruck anschließen - ganz offensichtlich ist Dein Netzteil am Ende. Allerdings wäre es sehr hilfreich, Deine übrige Hardwarekonfiguration zu kennen, damit man Vermutungen abgeben kann, ob das Netzteil von der Leistung oder aber der Lebensspanne her am Ende ist. Möglicherweise ist es auch defekt. Also bitte mal bei Gelegenheit die übrigen Komponenten Deines Rechners nennen.
> 
> ...




Wow danke für dein Ausführliche Antwort ich merke du kennst dich aus auf dem Gebiet 
Also ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 20 euro ausgeben aber nun muss ich wohl etwas mehr ausgeben um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. 

Infos zur meinem Rechner:

AMD 9850 Black Edition Quad core 4x2,5 Ghz
250 GB Festplatte
Geforce 9500GT
3GB Arbeitsspeicher

Also der Lärm ist echt unerträglich
Und kannst du mir eins empfehlen was nicht soviel Strom verbraucht? Weil Papa ist schon am meckern wegen den Stromkosten


----------



## Stonefish (26. Oktober 2009)

Trbk85 hat gesagt.:


> Und kannst du mir eins empfehlen was nicht soviel Strom verbraucht? Weil Papa ist schon am meckern wegen den Stromkosten



Kurz zum Verständnis: Der Rechner verbraucht den Strom, nicht das Netzteil. Das wandelt den Strom aus der Steckdose nur mundgerecht für die einzelnen Komponenten um - wieviel Leistung es aus der Steckdose aber zieht, hängt vom Energiehunger der verbauten Komponenten ab.

Mich wundert, dass Du offensichtlich ein Problem mit zu hohen Stromkosten hast, die Du auf den Rechner zurückführst. Ich habe mal den Verbrauch Deiner Komponenten überschlagen und kam für den absoluten Volllastbertrieb (alle Komponenten arbeiten am absolute Leistungslimit - kommt in der Praxis selten vor) auf einen Verbrauch von 244 Watt. Gut, für einen Wohnzimmer-PC oder reinen Arbeitsrechner mag das etwas erhöht sein. Im groben Durchschnitt ist das allerdings ein ganz moderater Wert - vor allem weil Deine Grafikkarte sehr wenig verbraucht. (Da gibt es deutlich hungrige, aber auch leistungsfähigere Modelle) Selbst wenn der Rechner jeden Tag 7 Stunden ein Jahr lang läuft, wären das vielleicht je nach Stromanbieter 120-150 Euro Stromkosten/Jahr. Das geht eigentlich und sollte sich auf der monatlichen Abrechnung nur wenig bemerkbar machen. (Ich bin da schlimmeres gewohnt )

Wenn Du also nicht deutlich länger als 7 Stunden pro Tag davorsitzt (Was ich schon als sehr viel empfinde), dann habt ihr irgendeinen anderen Stromfresser im Haus und Du kannst Deinen Vater beruhigen. 

So nun zum Netzteil. Ich habe mal einen guten Kompromiss aus Qualität, Leistung und Preis rausgesucht:

http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=358207&Ref=129&gp=10758&fd=545173

Für Deinen Rechner in seiner jetzigen Konfiguration ist das Netzteil völlig ausreichend. Wenn Du in naher Zukunft planst eine deutlich leistungsfähigere Grafikkarte einzubauen, dann sollte man allerdings vielleicht schon jetzt über ein etwas "größeres" Netzteil nachdenken.
Auf jeden Fall ist be quiet einer der besten Netzteil-Hersteller. Der Name ist Programm ... Du wirst das gute Stück sicherlich nicht hören. Zwei getrennte 12V-Leitungen sind auch dabei, der Wirkungsgrad ist mit ca. 84% sehr gut. (Netzteile liefern nie ihre angegebene Nennleistung, sondern je nach Qualität der einzelnen Bauteile eine prozentual geringere Wattzahl - darüber gibt der Wirkungsgrad Auskunft. Ein 350W Netzteil wie hier mit 84% Wirkungsgrad liefert also ca. 294 Watt. Solch dubiose Ebay-Angebote wie das oben können deutlich schlechtere Wirkungsgrade haben, so dass es sogar sein kann, dass das oben genannte 550 Watt Netzteil ein System mit gerade mal 250 Watt Verbrauch wie Deines gar nicht richtig versorgen kann.)
Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall ein Schnäppchen und der Onlineshop ist sehr seriös. Hat sogar einige Filialen - vielleicht sogar bei Dir in der Nähe? Dann könntest Du noch Versandkosten sparen, indem Du es in eine Filiale zur Abholung liefern lässt.

Sag Bescheid, falls in naher Zukunft doch noch neue Komponenten (Grafikkarte?) angeschafft werden soll, dann such ich Dir gerne noch etwas mit ein bisschen mehr Luft nach oben hinsichtlich der Leistungsfähigkeit raus.

Zur Sicherheit könntest Du vor dem Kauf allerdings vielleicht nochmal Dein Netzteil sauber machen. (Lüfter von Staub reinigen.) Achte aber bitte dabei darauf den Lüfter des Netzteils nicht zu drehen, bzw. wenn sich das nicht vermeiden lässt, dann trenne vorher aller Stromverbindungen zu den restlichen Komponenten. Sobald alles sauber ist und wieder läuft, höre doch mal aufs Geräusch - vielleicht ist es dann ja besser. Zusätzlich könntest Du nochmal im BIOS unter "PC Health Status" (oder so ähnlich) die Spannungswerte auslesen. Auf der +3,3V, +5V und +12V Leitungen müssten auch genauso viel Volt anliegen, wie ihre Namen vermuten lassen. Ist dem nicht so oder schwanken die Werte stark, dann ist Dein altes Netzteil definitiv hinüber. Du kannst ja nochmal dessen Leistungsdaten posten. (Wattanzahl und die Stromstärke (A) auf der +3,3V, +5V und +12V Leitung ... das sollte auf einem Aufkleber an der Seite des Netzteils stehen.)


----------



## karludwig (26. Oktober 2009)

bei mir wurde der lärm durch ein verstaubtes innenleben insb. der lüfter erzeugt


----------



## Trbk85 (26. Oktober 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Kurz zum Verständnis: Der Rechner verbraucht den Strom, nicht das Netzteil. Das wandelt den Strom aus der Steckdose nur mundgerecht für die einzelnen Komponenten um - wieviel Leistung es aus der Steckdose aber zieht, hängt vom Energiehunger der verbauten Komponenten ab.
> 
> Mich wundert, dass Du offensichtlich ein Problem mit zu hohen Stromkosten hast, die Du auf den Rechner zurückführst. Ich habe mal den Verbrauch Deiner Komponenten überschlagen und kam für den absoluten Volllastbertrieb (alle Komponenten arbeiten am absolute Leistungslimit - kommt in der Praxis selten vor) auf einen Verbrauch von 244 Watt. Gut, für einen Wohnzimmer-PC oder reinen Arbeitsrechner mag das etwas erhöht sein. Im groben Durchschnitt ist das allerdings ein ganz moderater Wert - vor allem weil Deine Grafikkarte sehr wenig verbraucht. (Da gibt es deutlich hungrige, aber auch leistungsfähigere Modelle) Selbst wenn der Rechner jeden Tag 7 Stunden ein Jahr lang läuft, wären das vielleicht je nach Stromanbieter 120-150 Euro Stromkosten/Jahr. Das geht eigentlich und sollte sich auf der monatlichen Abrechnung nur wenig bemerkbar machen. (Ich bin da schlimmeres gewohnt )
> 
> ...



Vielen vielen dank für deine kompetente Hilfe ist echt sehr nett von dir.
Also hab gerade gesehen das 20min von mir entfernt eine Filiale von denen hier ist 
Ich denke mal ich kauf mir das Netzteil einfach weil ich hab Angst das ich etwas kaputt mache wenn ich am Netzteil rumfummel. Also Netzteil ist die einzige Komponente am Rechner die ich nie angefasst habe ich weiss auch nicht warum


----------



## karludwig (26. Oktober 2009)

hab dann mal einen termin zum frühjahrsputz angesezt, und nun flutscht die kiste wieder im silent-modus


----------



## Trbk85 (26. Oktober 2009)

karludwig hat gesagt.:


> hab dann mal einen termin zum frühjahrsputz angesezt, und nun flutscht die kiste wieder im silent-modus



Hast du dein Netzteil aufgeschraubt um am Lüfter zu kommen oder meinst du den Lüfter von der CPU?


----------



## Stonefish (26. Oktober 2009)

Also Aufschrauben würd ich das Netzteil auch nicht, aber vielleicht mal mit Gefühl den Staubsauger ansetzen. Alternativ macht sich auch Druckluft ganz gut. Gerade bei letzterem aber wie gesagt darauf achten, dass Du alle Verbindungen zwischen Netzteil und Hardware vorher gezogen hast, oder aber den Lüfter vom Netzteil versuchen festzuhalten, wenn Du reinbläst. Dreht sich der Lüfter während das Netzteil noch angeschlossen ist, kann dabei ein geringer Strom entstehen, der die angeschlossenen Komponenten beschädigen kann. (Irgendjemand mit elektrotechnischem Hintergrundwissen kann das sicher plausibler erklären. *g*)

Prinzipiell spricht ja nichts gegen eine solche Putzaktion. Wenn Du eh mit dem neuen Netzteil liebäugelst, dann wäre es ja nicht mal schlimm, wenn es zu nichts führt bzw. dabei sogar Schaden nehmen sollte. 
Wenn es doch gleich das Neue sein soll: Kaufe es trotzdem unbedingt online bei KM Elektronik und lass es Dir kostenlos in die Filiale liefern. Du kannst es auch direkt in der Filiale kaufen, dann ist es aber etwas teurer (Lager-, Personalkosten etc.).


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!



Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Alternativ macht sich auch Druckluft ganz gut.


Redest Du von Druckluft in "Sprühdosen"?
Die ist mit Vorsicht anzuwenden.
Bei "Druckluft 67" z.B. merkt man beim längeren sprühen deutlich dass die Dose sehr kalt wird.
Folglich wird auch die herausströmende Druckluft sehr kalt.
Die Komponenten müssen also unbedingt vorher abkühlen.
Andernfalls kann es auf grund der kalten Luft auf dem warmen Material zu Spannungsrissen kommen..... die Folgen kann sich sicherlich jeder selbst denken. 



Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Dreht sich der Lüfter während das Netzteil noch angeschlossen ist, kann dabei ein geringer Strom entstehen, der die angeschlossenen Komponenten beschädigen kann. (Irgendjemand mit elektrotechnischem Hintergrundwissen kann das sicher plausibler erklären. *g*)


Kein Hintergrundwissen, sondern nur hören sagen:
ein Elektormotor (welcher sich ja auch im Lüfter befindet) soll sich bei "Fremdantrieb" wie ein Generator verhalten.
Er "zieht" also kein Strom, sondern produziert ihn.

Ich denke allerdings dass es nichts ausmacht wenn der Lüfter nur langsam/kurzzeitig durch Fremdantrieb angetrieben wird.
Schliesslich drehen die meisten Lüfter ja auch nach, wenn der Strom bereits abgeschaltet wurde.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## hela (29. Oktober 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> ... ein Elektormotor (welcher sich ja auch im Lüfter befindet) soll sich bei "Fremdantrieb" wie ein Generator verhalten.
> Er "zieht" also kein Strom, sondern produziert ihn.


Hallo,

welchen "_Elektormotor_" meinst du damit? Siemens, handgeschmiedet? In den Lüftern befinden sich seit ..zig Jahren *elektronisch* kommutierte Motoren. Dabei wird der Antriebsstrom über Treibertransistoren gesteuert und es ist schon theoretisch schwer vorstellbar, dass induzierte Ströme bis zur Versorgungsleitung des Lüfter vordringen könnten. Es sei denn, die Steuerelektronik des Lüfters ist total hinüber...

Ich habe es auch ausprobiert und mehrere Lüfter mit einem kräftigen Staubsauger durchdrehen lassen und gleichzeitig die Versorgungsleitungen des Lüfters beobachtet: Dort war weder eine Spannung noch ein Strom messbar.
Bitte probiert das auch mal aus, bevor ihr dieses Märchen in irgendeinem Forum weitergeben wollt. 

Natürlich ist es nahe liegend bei der Reinigung mit Druckluft oder mit dem Staubsauger das Lüfterrad zu blockieren, weil man sonst wenig Reinigungswirkung erzielt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe leider kein Wörterbuch in dem kommutiert aufgeführt 
Also bitte ich um eine Erklärung was dieses Wort denn ausdrücken sollte.

Dazu kommt, dass nicht alle Lüfter über eine elektronische Steuerung verfügen und nach wie vor ein Elektromotor eingesetzt wird. Zumindestens ist mir keine andere Möglichkeit bekannt elektrische Energie in Bewegung umzusetzen. Zudem besteht nicht nur die Möglichkeit, dass Strom entsteht, der Komponenten schädigen kann (und sowieso: Besser Vorsicht als Nachsicht) sondern auch eine Schädigung des Kugellagers ist in der Theorie möglich.


----------



## Maik (30. Oktober 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe leider kein Wörterbuch in dem kommutiert aufgeführt
> Also bitte ich um eine Erklärung was dieses Wort denn ausdrücken sollte.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommutierung

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Oktober 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> .....sondern auch eine Schädigung des Kugellagers.....


Zumindest die kleinen (und billigen) Lüfter haben sogar nur Plastikbuchsen als "Gleitlager".
Druckluft --> höhere Drehzal des Lüfters (die kleinen Lüfter können sprichwörtlich ganz schön aufheulen ) --> mehr Wärme durch Reibung --> höherer Verschleiss.
Druckluft --> punktuelle Druckausübung auf den Lüfter --> Lüfter wird verkantet --> noch höherer Verschleiss.

Zumindest ab 80x80mm gibt es Lüfter die z.B. Keramik-Gleitlager haben..... die halten schon einiges mehr aus.

Bei den billigen 40x40mm Lüftern nehme ich immer den Aufkleber ab..... darunter sieht man meist schon das "Gleitlager".
Hin und wieder ein Tropfen Nähmaschinenöl (harzfrei) hat bei mir schon so manchen "ratternden" Lüfter wieder leiser werden lassen.


----------



## Trbk85 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seit doch alle Freaks 

Ihr macht aus einer Mücke ein Elefanten haha


----------



## Maik (30. Oktober 2009)

Trbk85 hat gesagt.:


> Ihr macht aus einer Mücke ein Elefanten haha


Auch das will erstmal ordentlich gelernt sein ;-)

mfg Maik


----------



## Trbk85 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute brauche dringend eure hilfe.

Also habe mir eben das neue Netzteil gekauft. Allerdings hat mir der Verkäufer ein anderes empfolen was gleich viel kostet und zwar das Silent EZ power supply 400W.
Ich habe es direkt ausgepackt und angeschlossen allerdings habe ich ein kleines Problem, und zwar ist da ein Kabel mit 8pin Anschlüssen aber auf mein Mainbord ist eine Buchse mit nur 4 pin Anschlüssen Ich hoffe ihr wisst welches Kabel ich meine.

Vielen dank im vorraus!


----------



## Stonefish (31. Oktober 2009)

Trbk85 hat gesagt.:


> allerdings habe ich ein kleines Problem, und zwar ist da ein Kabel mit 8pin Anschlüssen aber auf mein Mainbord ist eine Buchse mit nur 4 pin Anschlüssen



Ich nehme an, Du sprichst vom 4-poligen (2x2) 12V Anschluss der zusätzlich aufs Mainboard kommt? In diesem Fall wird der 8-poliger Stecker, der Dich vor Rätsel stellt, auch gleichzeitig die Lösung sein. Mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit handelt es sich dabei nämlich um 2 4-polige 12V-Stecker, die zusammengesteckt wurden. Schau Dir den Stecker mal genau an, in der Mitte müsste sich eine kleine Plastikschiene abheben, an der Du beide Stecker auseinanderschieben kannst.

Von "Topower" hatte ich bisher noch nie was gehört. Offensichtlich der größte Netzteilhersteller der Welt, der bisher in Deutschland keine eigenständigen Produkte vertrieben hat. (Solle wohl aber u.a. auch be quiet beliefert haben ... dann kann es ja nich sooo schlecht sein *g*)
In den Tests kommt das 400W Silent EZ auch gar nicht mal schlecht weg. Allerdings ist der Wirkungsgrad nicht so gut wie beim be quiet. (Der Hersteller bewirbt ihn mit über 80%, kann aber keine offizielle "80+" Zertifizierung vorweisen und dadurch erklärt sich dann auch schnell, warum die meisten Tester nur auf einen Wirkungsgrad von knapp unter 80% kommen. Das ist jetzt nicht furchtbar schlimm, aber es geht auch noch besser.)


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> I.....Der Hersteller bewirbt ihn mit über 80%, kann aber keine offizielle "80+" Zertifizierung vorweisen.....


Ich weiss zwar nicht von was die Zertifizierung noch so abhängt, aber erstmal klingt es für mich unseriös.
Kann er denn zumindest die 80% nachweisen?
Ist der Nachweis auch glaubwürdig?
Wenn nicht, dann würde ich sogar behaupten dass es aus Verbraucherschutzrechtlicher Sicht nicht zulässig ist mit solchen Angaben zu werben, da er sich den Konkurenz gegenüber evtl. einen Wettbewerbsvorteil verschaffen könnte.


----------



## Stonefish (31. Oktober 2009)

Also ich gehe davon aus, dass ein Hersteller zur Erreichung eines allgemeines Zertifikats schlüssig nachweisen muss, dass eines seiner Produktes dieses auch verdient hat. (Das ist doch Sinn eines Zertifikates, oder? Produkte verschiedener Hersteller an genormten Richtwerten zu messen. Werden diese erfüllt, wird das von der Zertfikat ausstellenden Insititution entsprechend zertifiziert und der Hersteller darf dieses dann auch für das jeweilige Produkt führen.)

Welche Richtwerte für ein "80+" Zertifikat (mittlerweile gibt es auch die Abstufungen Bronze, Silber und Gold) erfüllt werden müssen, kann man u.a. hier nachlesen:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...nter-dem-Netzteil-Zertifikat/Netzteil/Wissen/

Aber natürlich hast Du in gewisser Hinsicht recht. Zertifizierte Produkte müssen nicht immer gleich besser und damit kaufwürdiger sein. Ich weiß nicht, wie es sich beim "80+" Zertifikat verhält, aber prinzipiell muss ein Hersteller für die Überprüfung und Zertifizierung eines seiner Produkte immer ordentlich Geld an die entsprechende Institution, die das Zertfikat vergibt, zahlen. Daher kann es schon gut sein, dass ein Hersteller um Kosten zu sparen sein Produkt, obwohl es z.B. über 80% Effizienz aufweist, nicht zertifizieren lässt, damit er es anschließend z.B. auch preiswerter verkaufen kann. Ich kenne das z.B. ziemlich extrem aus dem Hi-Fi Bereich. "THX"-Zertifikate sind mitunter so teuer, dass es eine Vielzahl an Lautsprechern gibt, die diese Norm zwar erfüllen würden, aber der Hersteller im Interesse eines niedrigeren Endkundenpreises auf die Möglichkeit der Zertifizierung verzichtet hat.

Prinzipiell sind Zertfikate (= Produkt wurde an Hersteller-externen Kriterien gemessen) aber doch deutlich verbraucherfreundlicher (weil objektiver) als irgendwelche Schönfärberei der Hersteller. Topower bewirbt sein 400W Netzteil z.B. auch mit "SLI- und Crossfire-ready" weil es zwei 6polige PCIe Stecker besitzt. Ein etwas fachunkundigerer Käufer würde da sein blaues Wunder erleben, wenn er versuchen würde zwei Grafikkarten der Mittelklasse (und aufwärts) mit diesem Netzteil zu befeuern. (Allein eine Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte könnte schon in Verbindung mit einem potenten Prozessor die Grenze bei dem Netzteil sein...)

Na gut, wir driften aber mal wieder vom Thema ab.


----------

